# WES Evaluation for 1 year programe with MCSD Credential Certificate



## softseun (Apr 10, 2017)

It happens that i register for this 1 year program from a college but didn't graduate at that time, now am trying to go back to the school so i could be able to use this certificate under "Two or more certificates, diplomas, or degrees" in combination with my Bachelors degree.

To satisfy my curiosity, i called this school to ask what type of *qualification *would be issued upon completion of this program called " Microsoft Certified Solution Developer" they told me it will be just MCSD Credential Certificate from Microsoft and a Transcript from their school highlighting the Modules completed which i have listed below. They would not issue any certificate from their school asides this. 

I want to ask if WES would evaluate Microsoft certificate as 1 year graduate study if i provide this school transcript

Windows*
Introduction to programming*
Spreadsheets*
Database*
Programming in HTML5 with JavaScript and CSS3** 70-480
Developing ASP.NET MVC 4 Web Applications** 70-486
Developing Windows Azure and Web Services** 70-487


The certificate listed in this category (Two or more certificates, diplomas, or degrees.) are the following:
ECA assessment results:

A three-year or more certificate, diploma, or degree

PLUS any of the results in the sections below (not including secondary/high school), or:

Post-Bachelor's Certificate
Post-undergraduate certificate
Post-Bachelor's Diploma
Post-undergraduate diploma
Graduate Certificate
Graduate Certificate with a focus in [area of concentration]
Postgraduate certificate
Postgraduate Diploma
Graduate Diploma with a focus in [area of concentration]
Graduate diploma
two-year Postgraduate Diploma, specializing in [name of discipline]
two-year Bachelor’s after degree with a focus in [area of concentration]
one-year Postgraduate Certificate in [name of discipline]
one-year of graduate study with a focus in [area of concentration]
Dual Bachelor’s degree (four years)


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

No, it's not likely that you would get credit for post graduate studies (or studies at any post secondary level, for that matter) for a MCSD certificate as there is no formal education required (like a Bachelor's degree or Master's) to be able to sit the course and/or exams - i.e. it's more of a work related certification than an academic qualification and, as such, doesn't really qualify/apply. 

If in doubt, inquire with WES.


----------



## softseun (Apr 10, 2017)

So even with the school courses that will appear on the transcript. There is still now chance of the certificate getting evaluated and attaining point of graduate study with focus on a discipline


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

softseun said:


> So even with the school courses that will appear on the transcript. There is still now chance of the certificate getting evaluated and attaining point of graduate study with focus on a discipline



There is no chance. An industry certification like that is completely meaningless.


----------



## ushi86 (Sep 21, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> No, it's not likely that you would get credit for post graduate studies (or studies at any post secondary level, for that matter) for a MCSD certificate as there is no formal education required (like a Bachelor's degree or Master's) to be able to sit the course and/or exams - i.e. it's more of a work related certification than an academic qualification and, as such, doesn't really qualify/apply.
> 
> If in doubt, inquire with WES.


Hi there,

I have completed a bachelor degree in commerce (3 years) from a recognized Indian university and also have secured a graduate diploma in business management (1 year) from a New Zealand college. Would I get points for two qualifications?

Best wishes


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ushi86 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have completed a bachelor degree in commerce (3 years) from a recognized Indian university and also have secured a graduate diploma in business management (1 year) from a New Zealand college. Would I get points for two qualifications?
> 
> Best wishes



Ask WES.


----------

